# Frost on bed cover



## greybeard (Nov 29, 2012)

Frost on Toneau cover by Greybeard16, on Flickr


----------



## clipper1973 (Nov 29, 2012)

lovely photo


----------



## greybeard (Nov 30, 2012)

clipper1973 said:


> lovely photo



Thank you


----------



## slow231 (Nov 30, 2012)

i'm usually not into macro stuff, but i like this. very nice.


----------



## shutterbugjen (Nov 30, 2012)

LOVE this! what lens did you use for this photo? I know Macro but i don't know much about the options and 
I am looking at getting one  your opinion would be great!


----------



## Rhoads238 (Nov 30, 2012)

very cool, no pun intended. Was this with your 105 macro? I'm assuming this was also focus stacked?


----------



## Rhoads238 (Nov 30, 2012)

shutterbugjen said:


> LOVE this! what lens did you use for this photo? I know Macro but i don't know much about the options and
> I am looking at getting one  your opinion would be great!



The 105 macro is just awesome. Well worth the money. I also have one.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 30, 2012)

*Shot with a Nikon 105mm f/2.8G ED-IF AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor @ f/22 - 1/250 sec and sb700 flash with diffusion dome.  (hand held)*  It works well for me as I like to sneak up on bugs and critters too.  I like to look for interesting pictures within ordinary things.  I set the camera auto focus to CONTINOUS and then pan around with the shutter release 1/2 way down until I find something interesting.    This pic is just common ordinary frost on the tonneau cover of my truck.  My wife has bought me an r1 flash system for Christmas that I dreaming about these days.  It's sitting in the spare room in that brown and gold Nikon box.  I'm like a 10 yr old thinking about it......lol


----------

